# Floyd Mayweather vs Brock Lesnar in a Boxing Match



## MarkHuntsNoggin (May 8, 2009)

Lol. Before i get flamed i just wanna know if you think Floyd could beat a 300 lb man in a boxing match. I think he would probably still win with ease.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oh dear...


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

not with ez it would be the tuffest test of his life. All it would take is 6 punchs from brock and its over...but floyd is good enough he could prob do it and with a UD. but it could all fall down in a heart beat


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

:confused05: Wake me up please :confused05:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Such a good user name, such a terrible post


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Might as well throw in Michelle Obama as the special guest referee.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahahah..

but seriously in a boxing match Lesnar will stand NO chance. floyd will totally out point him for a UD or Lesnar might even gas before rd two is over.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

vilify said:


> Hahahah..
> 
> but seriously in a boxing match Lesnar will stand NO chance. floyd will totally out point him for a UD or Lesnar might even gas before rd two is over.


Are you serious? With the size difference being THAT BIG, a man Brocks size would demolish a man Floyds size in any combat sport out there.
This is so silly to even argue about.


----------



## TheProdigy90 (May 3, 2010)

this is a joke.... right?? :confused02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If you consider the size of Brock's hand, the size of boxing gloves and the reach advantage Brock has. He could literally hold one hand in front of his face like a shield and punch from behind with the other hand the entire time. I don't think Brock could lay a flush enough strike on Mayweather to KO him, but in theory, if one accidentally slipped through Floyd's defenses while Mayweather was having to do a 50 yard sprint each time he wants to get inside, then the fights over. 

Seriously, Floyd would have to do an Olympic broad jump forward to get inside of that reach advantage. How well does Mayweather juke & jive in mid-air? Who knows :confused02:


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Are you serious? With the size difference being THAT BIG, a man Brocks size would demolish a man Floyds size in any combat sport out there.
> This is so silly to even argue about.


It depends on the number of rounds. And obviously both fighters would need head gear. 

Oscar bear Shaq in an amateur style 3(or maybe it was 5, I can't remember) round bout and the size difference was even more ridiculous there.


----------

